# Updated Pictures Of Effy :)



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a few new pics, shes come on soo well and is a little darling! when i can work out how to upload videos I will! lol


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

she makes me want a skunk :flrt:

lovely mate a credit to you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What an absolute cutie:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

in the wrong bloody section though jo! :lol2: bet it dunt get moved though haha!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

so jelous she is gorgous:flrt: i cant have one till next year wishing the time away


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe, little Effy is looking as cute as ever & a real credit to you. Hoefully will get to see her again soon enough & maybe she will want to play with Ash next time :2thumb:


----------



## CatGecko (Apr 16, 2009)

OoOOoOOh! So cute!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She's grown so much!:flrt:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

How cute is she! How old is she? Why is yours a darling ours is a demon can we swap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, Hopefully they can play together somewhere where we dont have to worry about them running off Ken! Shes got so playful!


Why is yours a little demon? Lol i would never swop!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> in the wrong bloody section though jo! :lol2: bet it dunt get moved though haha!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh really?! haha Ah well, more people look in this bit!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Coop

Dont come on here a lot nowadays :whistling2:

Just noticed this thread and had to post !!!!.

She is gorgeous and congratulations to you :no1:.

looking forward to updates on her :flrt:
Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Coop
> 
> Dont come on here a lot nowadays :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Thankyou! 

There is pictures of her on ekf too. She has her own thread there aswell. Hopefully she will be at the ekf party!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Lol, Hopefully they can play together somewhere where we dont have to worry about them running off Ken! Shes got so playful!


Perhaps if you get to the Awareness Day on the 13th they can play together then :2thumb: I wonder if they could get out of a 3 or 4ft dog crate ? If not I have both I could take to the event for them to play in :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shes got the Giant sized one, she cant get out now, I dont THINK! lol, but tbh don't know if i'll be able to get there with working later on in the day and having no transport. You going to the ekf party?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Shes got the Giant sized one, she cant get out now, I dont THINK! lol, but tbh don't know if i'll be able to get there with working later on in the day and having no transport. You going to the ekf party?


Oh I am sure your personal Taxi (Chloe) will bring you along & get you home safely :whistling2: as long as you pinchy pinchy her all the way home :lol2:

Yes to the party :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lmao, Im seeing the chloe tomorrow so will ask her if shes going! Although saying that if its Saturday she will be working all day.. 

will be at the EKF party anyway, not sure if your bringing Aski along but she will be there.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Lmao, Im seeing the chloe tomorrow so will ask her if shes going! Although saying that if its Saturday she will be working all day..
> 
> will be at the EKF party anyway, not sure if your bringing Aski along but she will be there.


She will be working but we will take you Joe......I gotta new car :2thumb: btw but guess we will be going in Johns as there will be room for all the animals too :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe the awareness day is a Sunday - 13th September :whistling2: 
Besided, Chloe better go coz I need a Dill sitter :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> She will be working but we will take you Joe......I gotta new car :2thumb: btw but guess we will be going in Johns as there will be room for all the animals too :2thumb:


She wont be working on sunday:Na_Na_Na_Na: Lol although I can't say anything, I thought it was Sat too. Will be better on sunday though for me too because I wont be working at night. Would say what car have you got but i'll see it tomorrow anywhoo


----------



## Rainbowpet (May 20, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Joe the awareness day is a Sunday - 13th September :whistling2:
> Besided, Chloe better go coz I need a Dill sitter :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I'm going on 13th Ken so I will look after Dill:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Effy the lovely skunkie just bombed our dog! To be honest it wasn't that bad and a lashing of toothpaste did the trick!


----------



## etsbuddy (Aug 16, 2009)

*effy pics*

aww effy looks so cute, how old is she?:smile:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Rainbowpet said:


> I'm going on 13th Ken so I will look after Dill:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Cheers chuck - does that include Betty Boo too?? Plenty of nice walks around the centre through disused orchards etc so you can have fun with both Dill & Betty :no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> Effy the lovely skunkie just bombed our dog! To be honest it wasn't that bad and a lashing of toothpaste did the trick!


 
Ooooooooooer which pooch got it? :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Ooooooooooer which pooch got it? :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


Olive, it wasnt as bad as I thought, gone in about 15 minutes could just smell it if you put your nose right upto where she sprayed! she didnt mean it though obviously! lol:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

how would you describe effy's spray joe?? 

also being with dom and chester all weekend they pooped allover me bless but tbh i didnt notice the smell that much after about an hour of being with them 

with Effy being a baby and all what do you feed her on a daily basis??


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well i was just in the toilet, and heard Chloe heaving outside, but when i went out it wasn't actually that bad, shes just a wimp, no one else thought it was that bad either and it was sort of like a burning smell, nothing too offensive and it went fairly quickly, saying that though it could have not been a full spray and shes only a baby so it will get worse when shes older, It took alot of pestering for her to do it though and it hasn't changed her one bit, she doesnt smell like it at all.

In the morning when i wake up i wash her food and water bowls then the food bowl gets filled with as many different safe to eat veg i can buy( i do a bulk buy at the beginning on the week and chop it all into a huge tub to last, its kept in the fridge) she gets a bowlful in the morning which usually lasts her a while, then she usually gets a bowl ful of the same at night, people say to feed three times a day but tbh she just wouldn't eat that much! I top it off with one of these, and try to vary it as much as possible.. some cottage cheese, natarul yoghurt, chicken,turkey or other white meat, other safe meat, tuna in spring water, mealworms etc. Then i put a sprinkle of skunkvite on and give it her, it really tkaes about 2 minutes to feed her in the morning and at night so not long at all, i put a mat under her food bowl as they like to spread it as much as possible.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

effy is effin gorgous:lol2: soo cute:flrt:


----------



## Rainbowpet (May 20, 2009)

Effy is super cute =)


----------



## Rainbowpet (May 20, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Well i was just in the toilet, and heard Chloe heaving outside, but when i went out it wasn't actually that bad, shes just a wimp, no one else thought it was that bad either and it was sort of like a burning smell, nothing too offensive and it went fairly quickly, saying that though it could have not been a full spray and shes only a baby so it will get worse when shes older, It took alot of pestering for her to do it though and it hasn't changed her one bit, she doesnt smell like it at all.
> 
> .


My finger doesn't smell of it anymore! Tomato ketchup and toothpaste did the trick!


----------



## Rainbowpet (May 20, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Joe the awareness day is a Sunday - 13th September :whistling2:
> Besided, Chloe better go coz I need a Dill sitter :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Anything that involves Dill, I am there!!!! =D I dont even know what this is about but if Dill is there, Chloe is there.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Rainbowpet said:


> Anything that involves Dill, I am there!!!! =D I dont even know what this is about but if Dill is there, Chloe is there.


 
Similar day to the one we had at Gentleshaw :2thumb:

Oh & watch out for the fully loaded skunks near the fruit bats at the Sanctuary - they like scaring the staff by blocking the door out & them stomping at them :lol2::lol2: I had to give them a crash course in understanding skunk behaviour yesterday :whistling2: - dead easy realy - just RUN as fast as you can :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Similar day to the one we had at Gentleshaw :2thumb:
> 
> Oh & watch out for the fully loaded skunks near the fruit bats at the Sanctuary - they like scaring the staff by blocking the door out & them stomping at them :lol2::lol2: I had to give them a crash course in understanding skunk behaviour yesterday :whistling2: - dead easy realy - just RUN as fast as you can :2thumb:


 
LOL! I've heard about those ones! Jon said its not nice!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah she is bless her even if she did fill part of our house with her evil smelling spray :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: it was strange 'cos the raccoons pestered her (nicely) and she never bothered once but one little love pat from Olive and whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh ! Poor chloe was beside herself heaving away but tbh it was fine it soon went:2thumb:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Lol, Hopefully they can play together somewhere where we dont have to worry about them running off Ken! Shes got so playful!
> 
> 
> Why is yours a little demon? Lol i would never swop!


Lol shes not too bad but likes to go behine things, climb in draws to eat all the mealworm beetles we had :bash: and then she likes to bite your feet when you walk around and tries to bite your legs if your on the floor shes getting better with biting though been told they can go through a biting stage. Shes still a little cutie though bamming around the room :2thumb:

Bless the dog, lucky we havent been sprayed yet fingers crossed we never do lol


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

africa said:


> Yeah she is bless her even if she did fill part of our house with her evil smelling spray :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: it was strange 'cos the raccoons pestered her (nicely) and she never bothered once but one little love pat from Olive and whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh ! Poor chloe was beside herself heaving away but tbh it was fine it soon went:2thumb:


hee hee so it wasnt that bad then ?

and joe she is gorgas i envy you i would love a skunky :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> hee hee so it wasnt that bad then ?
> 
> and joe she is gorgas i envy you i would love a skunky :2thumb:


It really wasn't that bad! went fairly quickly too. thankyou, shes great, just got back from our nightly walk


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Well i was just in the toilet, and heard Chloe heaving outside, but when i went out it wasn't actually that bad, shes just a wimp, no one else thought it was that bad either and it was sort of like a burning smell, nothing too offensive and it went fairly quickly, saying that though it could have not been a full spray and shes only a baby so it will get worse when shes older, It took alot of pestering for her to do it though and it hasn't changed her one bit, she doesnt smell like it at all.
> 
> In the morning when i wake up i wash her food and water bowls then the food bowl gets filled with as many different safe to eat veg i can buy( i do a bulk buy at the beginning on the week and chop it all into a huge tub to last, its kept in the fridge) she gets a bowlful in the morning which usually lasts her a while, then she usually gets a bowl ful of the same at night, people say to feed three times a day but tbh she just wouldn't eat that much! I top it off with one of these, and try to vary it as much as possible.. some cottage cheese, natarul yoghurt, chicken,turkey or other white meat, other safe meat, tuna in spring water, mealworms etc. Then i put a sprinkle of skunkvite on and give it her, it really tkaes about 2 minutes to feed her in the morning and at night so not long at all, i put a mat under her food bowl as they like to spread it as much as possible.


ahh right thats cool glad it whent quick hmmm seems so strange lol im not sure what to say tbh hehe

thanks so much ill be making notes of that hehe im sad but it must be done  im thinking of some sort of weekly day to day guide as in this one day this another or would he get board of the same thing like pear, cheese, pepper, ect one day then yogart cottage cheese, butternut squash, and chicken the next ect??


----------

